Ask HN: What’s one quirky habit that adds a lot of value to you? - trulykp
======
avitzurel
I don't know if I would call it that but I have a few:

1\. I live 20mi from my office, I prefer to use my bike (bicycle) over any
other means of transportation. I hate riding Lyft/Uber, driving is insanely
stressful at times. I like the time on the bike and it adds a ton of value in
my life in general. It is quirky because I never really take the 20mi route
and often prefer the longer routes.

2\. I wake up at the same time every single day. 4:45 am. Wether it's the
weekend, weekday, doesn't matter, I wake up and I just get up of bed.

Again, I don't know if I would call these quirky but those are the ones I can
think of.

~~~
trulykp
Good for you. Glad you enjoy those long bike rides. Also, the ability to wake
up every day at 4:45am is a massive asset. Very impressive!

